# Those Pop-Up Ground Blinds



## GoRving (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been losing my hearing over the years, and never did have good hearing in my left ear, so I am no longer a good candidate for spring gobbler hunting. I can hear the birds gobble, but can't tell which direction. Even when I was young, I relied on a hunting buddy to point to the direction of the turkey. I was always good at calling them up, though. I now hunt mostly by myself, so you can imagine how funny my hunts sometimes end. Yesterday, for example, I had my back to a big white oak, and had called the turkey a long ways. I got him close, but he obviously came in behind me, and probably had to walk around the golf cart that I had left back there. He finally got tired of me, and vice-versa. Oh, yes, I DO have the hearing aids and the Game Ear thingy. Last Christmas, my wife gave me a blind to sit in. I put it up yesterday evening in the woods. I also put a comfortable chair in the blind. The blind is camo, but it does kinda "stand-out" a little. I'm wondering if a turkey would come near it? It has the shoot-through screen panels all the way around it. I needed something so that I could turn around in to see what's behind me, since my directional hearing is gone. Y'all ever use one? Thanks


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 13, 2011)

I use them quite frequently during deer season. I have had numbers turkey walk right beside me. Maybe a swivel bucket would help.


----------

